# We're buyin' a boat - Finally!



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

First of all, thanks to everyone for bearing with me on our boat search over the last 7 months. The advice and support from fellow Sailnet members has been fantastic.

Second, we're buying a boat! For those of you who saw my ill-fated thread from last week that got hijacked by a troll (thread was removed by the mods, thankfully), you know that we held the survey last Tuesday, and it went very well. The survey report came in on Friday, we made some adjustments to our offer, and today, it was ACCEPTED (in writing)! 

So, we're buyin' a boat (did I say that already?)! OK, finally, the DETAILS:

*Year:* 1984
*Builder:* Sabre Yachts
*Model:* 34 Mk I, Keel/CB (Note: this was our favorite of the models on our "list")
*History:* Current owner has owned the boat for 13 years, and provided all maintenance records for that time. Boat as well as records indicate regular preventive maintenance, as well as repairs as necessary, not to mention hull waxing, etc.
*A few highlights:* Epoxy barrier coat 5 years ago, new fuel tank 4 years ago, 2 garmin chartplotters, radar, and loran, reupholstered interior (well done, in colors we like), and on...

We looked at 5 Sabre 34 Mk Is, plus many others (Tartan 33s, Pearson 33-2s, Sabre 30 Mk IIIs and Mk IIs, and a Sabre 32. This was by far the nicest boat in terms of condition and maintenance history.

Now all we need to do is close on the boat, get her ready for launch in the Spring, and sail her home to Maryland--no big deal, right?  Hopefully, we won't have any problems with the closing. We _should_ have all ducks in a row, but we don't want to jinx it by getting too sure of ourselves before the signatures are in place. So for now, we have fingers crossed, and we're doing the "I want a boat" dance. 

I'll follow up this post with some pics--finally!  Thanks again to everyone here in the Buying a Boat forum!
-J


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I've posted some pics below, but they're all from the seller. Currently the boat's on the hard, winterized, covered, blocked in by many other boats crammed up next to her, and the mast is unstepped. In short, my pics don't look like much. I have about 200 pics of individual hoses, winches, chainplates, engine parts, etc., but no good "boat pics", if you know what I mean. Anyway, here you go!


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

He Shoots, He Scores, Really Scores. Very nice looking boat. Congratulations!!

michael


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Beautiful...*

I like. I too looked at Sabre 34 Mk I's when I was shopping, but couldn't find a nice one in my area that I wanted to pay for. Also, for my size (6'6") I found the area near the head/v-berth tight and I really had to duck.

DrB


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

A couple more pics from survey--had the engine running on the hard here. This is about the best I have myself...I'll try to get more though.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

doubleeboy said:


> He Shoots, He Scores, Really Scores. Very nice looking boat. Congratulations!!
> 
> michael


Thanks Michael! 



DrB said:


> I like. I too looked at Sabre 34 Mk I's when I was shopping, but couldn't find a nice one in my area that I wanted to pay for. Also, for my size (6'6") I found the area near the head/v-berth tight and I really had to duck.
> 
> DrB


Yeah, I'm under 6 ft (and I'm tallest), so it's a good fit for us. I really didn't think we'd find a good Sabre 34--we saw several that were "okay", and one that was horrible with a high asking price--terrible combo.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Anyone can post pictures on the internet. Why should we believe you are buying a boat. You are probably a 13 year old with Acne. 
   


Hey man...she looks just lovely and well taken care of. Ideal for your needs. Good things happen to those who have patience!! All best with her.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Good looking piece of gear. You will have many days weeks and years of enjoyment on her. BTW, I never doubted you were really going to buy something!! 
Good Sailing!!!
DD


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Anyone can post pictures on the internet. Why should we believe you are buying a boat. You are probably a 13 year old with Acne.
> 
> 
> Hey man...she looks just lovely and well taken care of. Ideal for your needs. Good things happen to those who have patience!! All best with her.


:laugher :laugher :laugher I was waiting for someone to bring that up! Seriously, thanks cam for all your help along the way. Now if we can just get the paperwork all done without mishaps, we'll be very happy.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats Jos,

Looks like you have a fine purchase. Sabres are great quality have a good turn of speed and good joinery. Craig2 who is close to us has a reallly nice 34also. Where are you keeping her on the Chesapeake?

Good luck with your close.

Dave


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Congrats Jos,
> 
> Looks like you have a fine purchase. Sabres are great quality have a good turn of speed and good joinery. Craig2 who is close to us has a reallly nice 34also. Where are you keeping her on the Chesapeake?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. I've exchanged PMs with Craigtoo. We would have loved a Sabre 34 Mk II like his, but it was simply out of our price range.

We haven't settled on which marina yet, but we plan to keep the boat on the South River or Rhode/West River.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats!!

I noticed a cover that goes below the boot stripe. You should consider putting some small blocks of styrofoam along the bottom edge to allow some air under there, especially over the painted surfaces. You could get some bubbling of paint from trapped moisture and heating/cooling cycles.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations! 

You've shown us pictures (a couple even taken by you) and the boat shows up as sale pending on Yachtworld, so I guess it's true! She looks beautiful.

I bet you're looking forward to that first big cruise home to MD.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

xort said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I noticed a cover that goes below the boot stripe. You should consider putting some small blocks of styrofoam along the bottom edge to allow some air under there, especially over the painted surfaces. You could get some bubbling of paint from trapped moisture and heating/cooling cycles.


Yeah, there are a few things of that nature that we're going to do once we close. The only good news is that the owner's been using the cover for years with no problems. It's a very nice custom canvas cover, with lots of vents, etc. (but not at the waterline), so I'm with you on making sure.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Beauty. Congratulations on a successful conclusion to your long quest. Sabre makes a great boat.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Way to go Jos! Winter just became a lot more bearable, eh? Or will it be worse, with your boat out there calling to you?


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

arf145 said:


> Way to go Jos! Winter just became a lot more bearable, eh? Or will it be worse, with your boat out there calling to you?


Well, it's not too bad. We have some things we need to do to get the boat ready anyway (nothing major). If it were summer now, we'd either have to put them off or miss sailing time. At least this way we should be ready to go when Spring comes!


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations! I have followed the ups and downs of your search and am really pleased that you managed to find the boat of your dreams. The photos look great. Where are you going to be keeping her? My Morgan is based in Flag Harbour on the Western Shore about 20 miles north of the Solomons. Any chance that I might spot you out on the Bay??

Stuart


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice boat! She's a beauty. I give you joy!

If you need more info about marinas in the West/Rhode River areas, let me know.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Leither said:


> Congratulations! I have followed the ups and downs of your search and am really pleased that you managed to find the boat of your dreams. The photos look great. Where are you going to be keeping her? My Morgan is based in Flag Harbour on the Western Shore about 20 miles north of the Solomons. Any chance that I might spot you out on the Bay??
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart. We'll be south of Annapolis, but north of you on the South or West River--really not very far away, and Solomons is one of our faves. It certainly wouldn't surprise me if our paths cross!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! There are few things more joyful than that feeling you get when you buy a boat. And Sabres are beauties. Good luck with her.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well done... a very nice looking boat!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats on FINALLY finding the right boat (and getting her). I was gonna suggest getting in touch with craigtoo but I see I'm too late .


Congrats again!. Now If only I could sell my RV (Cam, it's calling you  ) I'd be right there with ya lol.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Congratulations.

I would love to be in your "frame of mind".

Some day.........


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We're pretty excited about it. It would be better if she were local, but you can't have everything. Next step is to start a list of winter projects. It's amazing how fast the "mental list" is already piling up, even on a boat in good condition. Add change of ownership to normal Spring launch needs, and the list gets long very quickly!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Congratulations, Jos!

Most realistic looking hologram I've ever seen.

David


----------



## dobedoeyes (May 25, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful boat. Congratulations!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Ignore CK and the get ahold of C2, BUT, C2 has a sabre, might want to see how he likes it etc.................wait a minute........ignore what I said too!

nice boat, enjoy her!

Marty

ps,
are you really sure you're not a 13 yr old with acne? or is it really really really sure?!?!?!?!ack!


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on a fine boat. I have to say, as a prior Sabre owner, you will be pleased! She will serve you well.

Enjoy and safe passage home in the spring.

dave


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Good for you Joe, Whats your favorite charity? lol


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I dunno, you STILL could've just picked those pictures off the internet 

We won't believe you till you join into one of our Chesapeake SailNet raftups.

Seriously, many many congrats, you worked hard for this, you earned it ... looking forward to seeing you on the water!


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Congrats!*

jos,

Congrats on the S34! She looks like a great boat. Best of luck with her.

121 Guy


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! We really appreciate it. We hope to join many raftups with Sailnet members in times to come.

P.S. My wife wuold be very surprised to find out I'm only 13 (especially since we met 9 years ago, and at _work_)!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

josrulz said:


> P.S. My wife wuold be very surprised to find out I'm only 13 (especially since we met 9 years ago, and at _work_)!


Shh. Then Don't tell her 

You must look old for your age if you were able to fool the hiring manager, lol.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

ckgreenman said:


> Shh. Then Don't tell her
> 
> You must look old for your age if you were able to fool the hiring manager, lol.


Let's see, that means you started working at age 4. Hmm, yeah, I think its possible. There's days my office feels like kindergarten ... now I know why


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new 25 year old girlfriend! She's a sexy thing!


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

eryka said:


> Let's see, that means you started working at age 4. Hmm, yeah, I think its possible. There's days my office feels like kindergarten ... now I know why


I know what you mean! Actually, sometimes I think the office is more like junior high.

Anyway, today we started the ball rolling on the bill of sale, money transfers, etc. We're moving along!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Joe, Congrats again om your find.We get down to West River/ Tillman Island a lot in the summer and especially the fall. There are lots of nice areas north of the bridge also to see up where we are. Hope you venture north this year also.

Dave


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Joe, Congrats again om your find.We get down to West River/ Tillman Island a lot in the summer and especially the fall. There are lots of nice areas north of the bridge also to see up where we are. Hope you venture north this year also.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave! We've ventured up north on our summer charters, but we're always open to suggestions. I don't think we've been much farther north than Fairlee Creek. I was farther north many years ago heading south through the C&D and stopping off along the way, but it's been a while. We look forward to more exploring...


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I feel a raftup coming on ... 

Maybe when the Delmarva gang is in the Severn/Magothy region? Maybe a repeat of last year's Rock Creek gathering? Maybe in the Rhode this year?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Sounds like long term planning for the second annual 'Sailnetters Gone Wild Raft-up'. Count me in......

Oh yeah, and congratulations on the new to you Sabre. You and Chef2sail can do one design racing but I need to warn you that he kicked my butt coming back from Rock Creek.

Jeff


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Congrats Jos,
> 
> Looks like you have a fine purchase. Sabres are great quality have a good turn of speed and good joinery. Craig2 who is close to us has a reallly nice 34also. Where are you keeping her on the Chesapeake?
> 
> ...


Wow! Clean Boat! What an absolutely BRILLIANT choice!

   

All the very best to you!
(PM with any questions etc!)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

josrulz said:


> Thanks Dave. I've exchanged PMs with Craigtoo. We would have loved a Sabre 34 Mk II like his, but it was simply out of our price range.


(Listen man, I kinda have a reputation around here of not posting anything sailing related, if word gets out that I'm actually worth a darn and provided value of some sort to this community, my image will be shattered and none of the girls will be interested in me (I'm going for the 'rebel-tough-guy' thing... )      

:laugher :laugher


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> Sounds like long term planning for the second annual 'Sailnetters Gone Wild Raft-up'. Count me in......
> 
> Oh yeah, and congratulations on the new to you Sabre. You and Chef2sail can do one design racing but I need to warn you that he kicked my butt coming back from Rock Creek.
> 
> Jeff


See!? Even though it was me that waxed him... he clearly gives credit to Chef2Sail... Moderators just can't believe I can sail.! My reputation is still going strong! 

Now. Where were those ignore threads?? Hmmmm


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

C2: I am so sorry. Please accept my most humble apology. Of course you are right that it was you who kicked my butt. I only remembered the C and the 2 from your nom d' net. 

Please don't tell the management and have me demoted from Super Moderator. I just ordered my cape and tights with the Super Mod logo. 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> Wow! Clean Boat! What an absolutely BRILLIANT choice!
> 
> (PM with any questions etc!)





craigtoo said:


> (Listen man, I kinda have a reputation around here of not posting anything sailing related, if word gets out that I'm actually worth a darn and provided value of some sort to this community, my image will be shattered and none of the girls will be interested in me (I'm going for the 'rebel-tough-guy' thing... )


Thanks craigtoo! One question though, don't these two posts sort of contradict each other? I can't read minds, you know! You can't just tell me to PM you, then tell me not to tell anyone--how do you think that makes ME feel? :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

josrulz said:


> Thanks craigtoo! One question though, don't these two posts sort of contradict each other? I can't read minds, you know! You can't just tell me to PM you, then tell me not to tell anyone--how do you think that makes ME feel? :laugher :laugher :laugher


(everyone knows that whatever you put in parentheses is invisible except to the guy who you think about while typing it..!)

Could you read that? See it works!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We all know how you feel -- ELATED! they say the two best days in a sailor's life are when he buys a boat and when he sells her! But Sabre makes a fine boat, and that looks like a beautiful example of that fine boat, so there should be many enjoyable years between those two days. Congrats!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> C2: I am so sorry. Please accept my most humble apology. Of course you are right that it was you who kicked my butt. I only remembered the C and the 2 from your nom d' net.
> 
> Please don't tell the management and have me demoted from Super Moderator. I just ordered my cape and tights with the Super Mod logo.
> 
> ...


Sure I'll take rep! Sure! Thanks! Really! Awful nice of you to offer!    

(click the scales or I'm goin' straight to JRP, and we all know how brutal that guy is)


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

RAGTIMEDON said:


> We all know how you feel -- ELATED! they say the two best days in a sailor's life are when he buys a boat and when he sells her! But Sabre makes a fine boat, and that looks like a beautiful example of that fine boat, so there should be many enjoyable years between those two days. Congrats!


Thanks! We know it will be a lot of work (it's a boat), but hopefully rewarding as well. 
-J


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff...I cannot take credit for kicking your butt from Rock Creek...that would have been Craig with his ultra white new sails.

There is no way our slow scow C&C35 would ever keep up with either of you (sic). We were impressed by your sailing away from the dock.

We are also thinking of hosting round 2 of the sailnet reunion tour here at the MYC in Rock Creek again this summer. It seemed to be a fairly central location for those in the central and northern Chesapeake reached by all in a day. We also have many fellow sailnetters here in Rock Creek as well as across the bay in Rock Hall. Our pavillion at the club is agreat place for all to gather ,,,barb-b q- and hang out also.So what do you think?

Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*S34 mast step*

Congratulations on the new boat. Used Sabre's are all in all about the best bang for buck out there. I've had my S30 for 5 years now and am very happy.

I do wish to sound a note of caution regarding the broken mast step. Sabres with keel stepped masts are known for having a problem with water instrusion around the mast step due to the drain hole through the block under the step not being sealed properly. At worst, the entire area under the mast step can be compromised and in need of replacement. One sign of a problem is indeed a broken mast step, which breaks b/c the underlying block is soft and no longer supports the step. The only way to test is to drill into the area and see if it is wet/rotted. I certainly you're not looking at this fix.

I also highly recommend the yahoo Sabre group. A very knowledgeable, friendly group. Good luck.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, we're in! I bought Dan a bright-white, crinkly new jib for Xmas, and he bought me a main, so we're gonna fly up there from Annapolis! Uh, that is, if he's not leading another Delmarva for the Navy (you know they always go counterclockwise)


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sjb said:


> Congratulations on the new boat. Used Sabre's are all in all about the best bang for buck out there. I've had my S30 for 5 years now and am very happy.
> 
> I do wish to sound a note of caution regarding the broken mast step. Sabres with keel stepped masts are known for having a problem with water instrusion around the mast step due to the drain hole through the block under the step not being sealed properly. At worst, the entire area under the mast step can be compromised and in need of replacement. One sign of a problem is indeed a broken mast step, which breaks b/c the underlying block is soft and no longer supports the step. The only way to test is to drill into the area and see if it is wet/rotted. I certainly you're not looking at this fix.
> 
> I also highly recommend the yahoo Sabre group. A very knowledgeable, friendly group. Good luck.


Thanks for the info. We were aware of Sabre's mast step problem when we went to survey. On this boat, the drain had actually been modified many years ago, so it drains properly, plus the mast has been pulled every winter for the last 12 years. I don't think there's any rot down there. The cabin sole was also in excellect shape (commonly rotting when the mast step isn't draining properly).

It looks like the mast step was actually designed such that the aluminum step wasn't really supported quite properly (fiberglass is molded that way), and we think that's why it cracked. We'll be making sure the new one is properly supported, and that everything's in order underneath.

Thanks!
-J


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> We are also thinking of hosting round 2 of the sailnet reunion tour here at the MYC in Rock Creek again this summer. It seemed to be a fairly central location for those in the central and northern Chesapeake reached by all in a day. We also have many fellow sailnetters here in Rock Creek as well as across the bay in Rock Hall. Our pavillion at the club is agreat place for all to gather ,,,barb-b q- and hang out also.So what do you think?
> Dave


We'd be up for it!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations, now you've got your very own hole in the water to bury money in...  She's beautiful. Keep us posted on how things progress.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Congratulations, now you've got your very own hole in the water to bury money in...  She's beautiful. Keep us posted on how things progress.


Thanks sailingdog! You're right about the hole in the water--my "to do" list is growing and growing, and the boat is still sitting on the hard!  
-J


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

josrulz said:


> Thanks sailingdog! You're right about the hole in the water--my "to do" list is growing and growing, and the boat is still sitting on the hard!
> -J


I closed on my boat in December 07 and immediately put her on the hard. I had my poor dad living on the boat in the Marina while I came down on the weekends. We splashed her in March....08 ... that was about halfway through our 'to-do' list... It was all we could do to just get the "essentials" done for a March cruise from NC to MD. (Working on a Sabre is a pleasure because everything is built so damn tough... it's great.. the problem is you see what's not 'perfect' right away... good luck with that...)

No matter how hard I work, the list keeps getting longer! Know what!? 
I LOVE IT!

Yeah!

(Spoken like a true 1 year boat owner!)

I'm sure all of you will pull this post out in about 10 years when I'm bitching about my girl... so be it..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Sabre 34 owners will appreciate a classy sailor such as yourself helping compensate for certain other S34 owners, who bring the class down as a whole.... 


josrulz said:


> Thanks sailingdog! You're right about the hole in the water--my "to do" list is growing and growing, and the boat is still sitting on the hard!
> -J


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> The Sabre 34 owners will appreciate a classy sailor such as yourself helping compensate for certain other S34 owners, who bring the class down as a whole....


HA HA!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL...I'm waiting for a certain S34 owner to see that post.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> LOL...I'm waiting for a certain S34 owner to see that post.


I bet you are! I'll go duck under my laptop while you wait here.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

He's probably too busy with his inflatable toys. :laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jos-

You big chicken...


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Jos-
> 
> You big chicken...


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

jos - you gotta post one more thing to this thread so everyone sees your new sig ... and congrats!


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Hehehe. OK then. I do have some "news" anyway. Yesterday, we officially closed on the boat. Yay!

That's why I changed my signature finally. I didn't want to do it until all the paperwork was done. 

We're really excited. Although personally, I almost don't know what to do with myself. There's so much to do before we bring her home in the Spring!


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

*Congrats*

Can't wait to see you out on the Bay with her this year!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats... now it's official...you have your very own floating money pit. 


josrulz said:


> Hehehe. OK then. I do have some "news" anyway. Yesterday, we officially closed on the boat. Yay!
> 
> That's why I changed my signature finally. I didn't want to do it until all the paperwork was done.
> 
> We're really excited. Although personally, I almost don't know what to do with myself. There's so much to do before we bring her home in the Spring!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

OK OK OK OK FINE!

I'll grace this thread one more time with my presence.. but Lord knows only josrulz, MMR and eryka have any class here..

The rest of you? BASTARDO SUJO's.... 

Sabre 34's are the bestest boat IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD! AND STUFF!

So There! My boat (our boat) can so BEAT UP YOUR BOAT...!!!!

Fine!

     

*hrumph*


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Congrats... now it's official...you have your very own floating money pit.


Don't I already know it!


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> OK OK OK OK FINE!
> 
> I'll grace this thread one more time with my presence.. but Lord knows only josrulz, MMR and eryka have any class here..
> 
> ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sure our lowly C&C 35 is no match for your superior SABRE, however we are willing to test your metal///**:**)


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> I am sure our lowly C&C 35 is no match for your superior SABRE, however we are willing to test your metal///**:**)


Not speaking for anyone else, I'll just be happy that we're out there with you guys! Of course, if we happen to be sailing in the same direction, then...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joz—

We have to get you and Craigtoo to race each other... then he can prove what he got those trophies he brags about for...


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Joz-
> 
> We have to get you and Craigtoo to race each other... then he can prove what he got those trophies he brags about for...


Cool, I'll be happy to help find out. Perhaps at the next rendezvous on the Chesapeake, we'll end up sailing in the same direction at the same time. We all know what that means.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, craigtoo will be staring at your transom... 


josrulz said:


> Cool, I'll be happy to help find out. Perhaps at the next rendezvous on the Chesapeake, we'll end up sailing in the same direction at the same time. We all know what that means.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Yeah, craigtoo will be staring at your transom...


He'll be looking at the back of your boat too


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Ha ha!


----------

